# Wer wird deutschlands Soap-Girl 2018? - Das Finale



## Walt (4 Juli 2018)

Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2018?

Folgende 18 Darstellerinnen die in Soaps mitspielen, bzw. im Jahr 2018 in deutschen Soaps mitgespielten, haben sich für das Finale des Jahres 2018 qualifiziert (Reihenfolge nach Qualifikationsergebnis aufsteigend und bei Stimmengleichheit alphabetisch)
Titelverteidigern aus dem Jahr 2017 ist Iris Mareike Steen.

Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und das posten von Bildern der Kandidatinnen die IHR ins Finale gewählt habt, ist ausdrücklich erwünscht. Bitte abstimmen! 

Hier die Finalteilnehmerinnen:

Kaja Eckert (Kathi Semmler), Schloss Einstein






Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), Die jungen Ärzte





Chryssanthi Kavazi (Laura Weber), GZSZ





Maria Wedig (Nina Ahrend), GZSZ





Nora Koppen (Elli Weigel/Schneider), Unter uns





Katharina Nesytowa (Theresa Koshka), Die jungen Ärzte





Franziska Benz (Carmen Bauer), Alles was zählt





Maike Johanna Reuter (Pauline Reusch), Alles was zählt





Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ





Larissa Marolt (Alicia Lindbergh), Sturm der Liebe





Linda Marlen Runge (Anni Brehme), GZSZ





Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße





Pauline Angert (KayC Schneider), Unter uns





Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns





Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt





Anne Menden (Emily Badak), GZSZ





Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ





Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ (Titelverteidigerin)


----------



## husonaut (9 Okt. 2018)

Bin ja eindeutig für Mirka Pigulla


----------



## Walt (12 Okt. 2018)

husonaut schrieb:


> Bin ja eindeutig für Mirka Pigulla



@husonaut: Dann stimme doch oben für sie ab!


----------



## Walt (30 Nov. 2018)

*Die Umfrage "Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2018" endet in einem Monat.

Noch ist nichts entscheiden!

Besonders die Plätze 2 bis 7 sind noch hart umkämpft.

Bitte stimmt ab, falls Ihr es noch nicht getan habt. Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und erwünscht.

Gruß
Walt*


----------



## Walt (27 Dez. 2018)

Nur noch 3 Tage !

*Diese Umfrage schließt am 30. Dezember 2018!*

*Schaffen wir die 90 Abstimmungsteilnehmer?* 
Es wäre seit langem mal wieder ein Zuwachs gegenüber dem Vorjahr!

Wer noch nicht abgestimmt hat, sollte es jetzt tun. Vor allem um Platz 2 und ab Platz 4 ist noch fast jede Position hart umkämpft.

*Macht bitte mit (es tut nicht weh). Jede Stimme zählt.*

*Und für Leute, welche die Mädels nicht kennen, gibt es hier eine Galerie!*

Na, welche gefällt Euch am Besten? *Mehrfachauswahl ist erwünscht und erlaubt!*

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (2 Jan. 2019)

*Hattrick! Iris Mareike Steen ist auch Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2018.*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch:

Hier Deutschlands Soap-Girls 2018 auf den ersten 5. Plätzen:

*41 Stimmen:*

1. Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ, 





*20 Stimmen:*

2. Anne Menden (Emily Höfer), GZSZ




und
2. Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ





*12 Stimmen:*

4. Cheyenne Pahde, (Marie Schmdt), Alles was zählt





*11 Stimmen:*
5. Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), Die jungen Ärzte




und
5. Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ





In Kürze starten die Vorentscheidungsgruppen für die Wahl zu Deutschlands Soap-Girls 2019.

Euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr.

Gruß 
Walt


----------

